# Problem mit UebiMiau Webmail



## M. Zink (16. Nov. 2007)

Ich hab mir das Webmail Modul über die Update Funktion wie beschrieben installiert. Grundsätzlich hat das wohl auch funktioniert. Allerdings kann ich mich egal mit welcher Mailadresse nicht einloggen. Folgende Meldung bekomme ich nach dem Login Versuch.



> Du kannst im Augenblick nicht einloggen, da die Verbindung zu Deinem Email-Provider gestört ist.
> 
> Bitte versuche es in ein paar Minuten noch einmal.


Muss ich da noch etwas von Hand anpassen oder was kann da die Ursache sein?

EDIT:
Also ich hab jetzt grade mal versucht eine der Email Adressen mit Outlook abzurufen. Egal ob über POP3 oder IMAP da geht rein gar nichts. Laut Server läuft aber der Postfix ohne Probleme und im Log find ich auch nichts was mir sagt was los ist.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Pop3 und Imap haben nichts mit Postfix zu tun. Pop3 und Imap laufen über courier.

Schau bitte mal nach, ob Du die checkbox "Maildir" in ISPConfig unter administration > server > einstellungen auf dem mail tab aktivierst hast.


----------



## M. Zink (16. Nov. 2007)

OK, der Haken hat gefehlt. Ich hatte jedoch beim Benutzer den Haken gesetzt und dachte eigentlich das genügt. Nun ja ich teste mal weiter. Hab mir die Doku auch nal ausgedruckt.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Beim Benutzer gibt es keinen Haken, über den man einstellen kann ob der Server Maildir oder Mbox Format benötigt.


----------



## M. Zink (16. Nov. 2007)

Stimmt das heißt Meiluser Login was ich meinte. Aber klappen tut es allem anschein nach immer noch nicht. UebiMiau Webmail lässt mich nicht einloggen. Muss dafür noch irgendwas anderes auf dem Server passieren damit das geht?

EDIT:
Ich glaub meine Probleme sind umfangreicher als ich zuerst dachte. Ich hab jetzt mal eine Email an die angelegte Mailadresse gesendet. Ich hab daraufhin eine Fehlermeldung bekommen.


> This is the mail system at host server1.example.com.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> 
> ...


Das heißt irgendwo ist das die Domain server1.example.com verankert wo ich eigentlich entweder die IP des Servers stehen haben müsste oder eben eine Server Domain. Da ich aber keine Reserverdomain für den Server hab muss das mit der IP gehen. Ich frag mich allerdings auch was der da überhaupt veranstaltet. Wenn ich an meinname@meinedomain.info eine Email sende dann sollte der die doch nicht intern an web1_meinname@serverdomain.tld verteilen oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
Hier mal noch die Detailinfos aus der Email.


> Reporting-MTA: dns; server1.example.com
> X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 2C2772DC099
> X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; _Meine Absenderadresse_
> Arrival-Date: Fri, 16 Nov 2007 11:13:18 +0100 (CET)
> ...


EDIT2:
Also ich hab jetzt die Anleitung fast komplett durch gelesen und muss sagen ich hab einige Dinge wohl anders verstanden als sie sind. Da muss ich ein paar Dinge noch korrigieren bei meiner Vorgehensweise. Das ändert aber nichts daran das ich ein kleines Problem mit dem Mailkram hab. Ich hab unter DNS mal geschaut und da kann ich ja unter anderem die Records verwalten. Da war lediglich ein Eintrag unter dem Punkt MX der lautete www.serverip und noch einer mit nur der Server IP und das wars. Also ich meine damit wenn ich den Eintrag aufrufe war das Feld Host bei beiden leer, Priorität stand auf 10 und bei Mailserver stand einmal mit www. und einmal ohne www. die IP meines Servers. Ich glaube mal das das schon nicht so ganz korrekt ist. Jedenfalls hab ich bei Host mal "mail" eingetragen und bei Mailserver domainname.info hinterlegt. Dies ist jedoch ja nur interessant wenn ich die Adresse in Outlook einrichte und da ich grade noch im Büro sitze kann ich das jetzt nicht testen.
Weiters hab ich noch einen Eintrag unter dem Punkt SPF und da steht der Domainname drin. Wenn ich den Eintrag aufrufe sind alle Dropdown Auswahlen auf "Ja" und alle Eingabefelder wie Host usw. leer.
Ich hab das ganze jetzt einfach mal verglichen mit den Einträgen die ich bei meinem Domain Anbieter im NS drin hab. Dort sind zwei vom Typ A-Record einmal mit einem * (wildcard) im Feld Subdomain und ein mal ohne Eintrag in diesem Feld. Dann hab ich einen Eintrag vom Typ MX mit Priorität 100 und da steht im Feld Subdomain nichts drin dafür aber bei Host dann mail.domain.de und dann hab ich eben noch zwei Einträge mit den Nameservern. Ich weiß nicht genau wie das bei ISPConfig sein muss jedenfalls bekomme ich es nicht hin.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Sieh bitte mal in der Datei /etc/postfix/main.cf nach und ersetze server1.example.com mit dem Hostnamen Deines Servers. Den Hostnamen des Servers solltest Du nicht als web in ISPConfig einrichten, nimm also am besten etwas wie server1.deinedomain.de oder mail.deinedomain.de, wobei Du diesen Hostnamen im DNS des authoritive Nameserver der Domain als A-Record anlegen musst.

Sollten die Befehle:

hostname

und

hostname -f

auch server1.example.com ausgeben, dann ändere bitte auch den Hostnamen in Yast (ist glaube ich irgendwo in bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen).


----------



## M. Zink (16. Nov. 2007)

Nun ja, da steht genau das drin mit dem exampel.com. Das ist aber auch genau das Problem was ich in einem anderen Thema angesprochen habe wo ich danach fragte wie ich dem Server eine eigene Serverdomain gebe. Der Server hat momentan nur eine IP und ich sehe keine Möglichkeit dem Server eine Domain zu geben außer ich würde extra nur dafür eine Domain kaufen. Gut, so billig wie ich die bekomme wär mir das auch noch egal aber ich hätte es lieber gehabt wenn server1.meinefirmendomain.de dann der Server gewesen wäre. Dann hätte ich keine Domain gebraucht und die Subdomain hätte ich auch prima an Kunden geben können die hätten das auch direkt geblickt.

Das heißt bei der Konfiguration meines Systems hapert es momentan an dem Punkt. Ich war schon am überlegen ob ich nicht doch noch mal ein 64 Bit Debian teste weil Du irgendwo mal meintest ISPConfig hast Du selbst schon auf Debian 64 Bit installiert und das klappt. Nur das würde ja rein gar nichts an der Tatsache ändern das ich keine Domain für den Server hab. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich in dem HowTo genau bei dem Abschnitt ins stottern kam als es um das Thema /etc/hosts/ und das alles ging. Das kann ich nicht umsetzen wenn ich keine Domain hab und z.B. der MySQL Server akzeptiert nicht das ich die IP angebe.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

Ich habe Dir ja auch empfohlen, eine Subdomain zu nehmen und keine neue Domain nur für den Server zu registrieren. Also, einfach Subdomain in Deinem DNS Server oder bei Deinem Hoster anlegen, in postfix main.cf ändern und Postfix neu starten. Du musst dafür nicht den Server neu installieren, das ist kein windows  Linux kann man auch einfach umkonfigurieren.


----------



## M. Zink (16. Nov. 2007)

Naja ... die Konfiguration muss unter Linux aber auch schlüssig und durchgängig sein. Und ich bin mir eben nicht so sicher ob ich das einfach so ändern kann deswegen frage ich lieber.

Nur damit ich auch nichts falsch mache und noch mal alles neu machen muss.

1. Ich soll eine Subdomain nehmen (z.B. server1.meinedomain.de) und soll die wo genau eintragen? Ich hab bei dem Anbieter wo der Server gemietet ist keine Möglichkeit direkt Domains zu mieten. Das heißt mein Domain Anbieter ist ein anderer und dort hab ich bis jetzt einfach die IP hinterlegt auf die die NS Einträge laufen sollen und fertig. Heißt das ich soll dann beim Domain Anbieter im NS einen Eintrag machen server1 A-Record domain.tld und diesen Eintrag zusätzlich auf den Server routen? Mir sagte jemand das würde rein gar nicht funktionieren da ich die Domain ebenfalls auf dem Server hab und nur die Subdomain kann ich dann nicht dem Server zuordnen. Oder muss ich auf dem Server noch irgendwo irgend einen Eintrag machen? Im Kundeninterface vom Server Anbieter hab ich irgendwas mit DNS aber wozu das ist hab ich nocht nicht geblickt.

2. Soll ich restlos überall auf dem Server wo exampel.com steht dann die subdomain eintragen? Also die Stellen ermitteln mit z.B. "find 'example.com' | grep *" und dann entsprechend ändern? Oder muss ich eh nur die conf von mysql, apache und postfix ändern? Nicht das irgendwelche Dienste nachher nicht mehr zusammen passen.

3. Meinst Du ich sollte mir die Arbeit jetzt auf dem 32 Bit System machen oder denkst Du wir würden das 64 Bit System auch mit ISPConfig zum rennen bekommen? Weil mir wär das schon lieber. Das 32 Bit System ist echt etwas langsamer das merke ich schon jetzt.


----------



## Till (16. Nov. 2007)

1) Ja, einfach eine Subdomain nehem und im DNS Server als A-Record eintragen. Wo der DNS-Server ist, ist völlig egal, solange er für die Domain als zuständiger DNS bei der DENIC eingetragen ist. Und subdomains können auf beliebige andere Server veweisen, da hat Dir jemand also eine falsche Auskunft gegeben.
2) Nein. Mach doch bitte einfach exakt das, was ich oben beschrieben habe.
3) Wenn Du jetzt ein System aufgesetzt hast, warum willst Du dann schon wieder von Vorne anfangen? Du hast jetzt ein 32Bit System aufgesetzt, also nimm es doch.


----------



## M. Zink (16. Nov. 2007)

Nun ja, wie geschrieben merke ich jetzt schon die Vorteile eines 64 Bit Systems bei meiner Hardware. Ich möchte nicht nur deswegen dann in nem halben Jahr da stehen und mich ärgern das ich es nicht doch auf 64 Bit aufgesetzt hab. Und so viel Arbeit macht das ja nicht wenn man sich strikt an das HowTo hällt. Zumindest kann ich damit leben da ich noch nicht unter Zeitdruck stehe.

Was das Thema mit der Domain betrifft da hab ich mich glaube ich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich hab eine Domain irgendwas.tld die auf den Server geleitet ist mit einem A-Record Eintrag. Die Subdomain für den Server würde genau so auf die exakt gleiche IP geroutet werden. Mir sagte jemand das wenn ich auf dem Server die eigentliche Domain betreiben würde dann könnte ich nicht zusätzlich eine Subdomain als Server Domain nehmen da der Server schließlich nicht wissen kann wann er die Anfrage dem Apache gibt und wann nicht. Ganz verstanden hab ich das auch nicht aber nun ja, das ist was er sagte 

EDIT:
Ich hab das jetzt wie beschrieben gemacht und in der main.cf von Postfix was mydomain und das andere auskommentiert. Die Domain hab ich jetzt da eingetragen. In den Webmail komme ich auch rein jetzt allerdings wenn ich mir da eine Mail hin sende bekomme ich die immer noch mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung mit dem example.com zurück. Also irgendwie ist da noch was daneben.


----------

